# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Definición y Posibilidades de Desarrollo

## Bruno Cillóniz

La acuicultura consiste en el cultivo (plantas acuáticas) o cría (peces, crustáceos, moluscos, etc.) de recursos hidrobiológicos en ambientes acuáticos naturales o artificiales a fin de obtener una producción más abundante para consumo local o para fines comerciales. Esta actividad está en pleno desarrollo en el mundo, tanto en el mar como en ambientes de aguas dulces.  *IMPORTANTE:* _En el Perú las experiencias existentes se refieren al cultivo de conchas de abanico en el mar, a la truchicultura en la Sierra, a la cría de peces amazónicos en la Selva, a la cría de la tilapia, a la cría del camarón de Malasia en la Costa norte y en la Selva, a la cría de langostinos en la Costa norte, y al cultivo de algas en la Costa. Sin embargo, esta actividad es de carácter incipiente en el país._ 
Las posibilidades para el desarrollo de la acuicultura en nuestro país son muy grandes y puede llegar a ser un rubro de producción económica muy importante por las condiciones que ofrece el territorio nacional. 
En la acuicultura marina las posibilidades más concretas se refieren a las conchas y crustáceos. 
La cría de conchas, especialmente la concha de abanico, es una posibilidad para fines de exportación por los altos precios que se obtienen en los mercados internacionales y el extenso litoral marino. 
La cría de crustáceos, especialmente langostinos. Esta actividad está concentrada en la Costa norte, cerca de los manglares. Una amplia extensión de pozas se encuentra en abandono. Para su construcción se ha destruido los bosques de mangle, lo que debe ser evitado en el futuro para no comprometer más ese ecosistema tan productivo en forma natural. 
En la sierra se ubican más de 12 000 lagos y lagunas, que ofrecen condiciones concretas para la acuicultura de especies ictiológicas y algunas otras. 
La truchicultura o cría de truchas ha tenido cierto desarrollo, pero las posibilidades son mayores. En este caso se deberían aplicar técnicas de la cría en estanques controlados y en jaulas, para evitar el impacto de la trucha, especie muy voraz, sobre las especies nativas. 
La cría artificial de las ranas de Junín, muy apreciadas en la Sierra central, es otra posibilidad. Sin embargo, en este caso se hace necesario desarrollar la tecnología para la cría en cautiverio. 
En la Amazonía la acuicultura tiene grandes posibilidades de aplicación ante la alta demanda de especies de peces y moluscos para el consumo humano local. En esta región se ha pretendido centrar la piscicultura en especies introducidas (tilapia y carpa) dejando de lado las especies nativas, que ofrecen posibilidades muy concretas. 
Para la piscicultura con especies nativas de la Amazonía ya se cuenta con la tecnología adecuada. En la Estación Piscícola de Quistococha (Iquitos), del Instituto de Investigaciones de la Amazonía Peruana (IIAP), se ha desarrollado la tecnología para la reproducción y cría de especies importantes como la gamitana, el paco, el boquichico y algunas otras. Es posible obtener hasta 10 t anuales de pescado por hectárea de estanque. 
La cría del churo, un caracol acuático, está en desarrollo y es factible por la facilidad de hacerla en los ambientes acuáticos artificiales. 
La cría del paiche debería merecer una alta atención por su excelente carne y las posibilidades de exportación. 
Otra alternativa es la acuicultura de peces ornamentales de creciente demanda entre los coleccionistas y para los acuarios.  *EN CONCLUSIÓN:* _La acuicultura puede transformarse en una actividad altamente productiva._   *Fuente: http://www.peruecologico.com.pe/lib_c20_t09.htm*Temas similares: Artículo: Encuentro Empresarial Andino ofrece posibilidades negocios en 9 sectores productivos Artículo: 20 empresas de EEUU exploran posibilidades de inversión en Perú y Ecuador Sistematizacion de experiencias de desarrollo La politica de estado para el desarrollo de la agricultura Desarrollo Agrícola Sostenible y Calidad del Agua (FAO)

----------

